

The Design Koans - adivik2000
http://www.64notes.com/design/the-design-koans/

======
coputersaysno
> Startups change the world > There is one in every corner > Like a million
> stars in the Milky Way > Let design help you shine

This one doesn't work for me. Just too... marketing-ish.

~~~
DavidBradbury
>Design is like food >A good chef makes it smell, taste and look great >But a
great chef makes it healthy too

This one doesn't work for me either. How healthy a dish is has absolutely zero
bearing on how great the chef who made it is. It can happen to coincide, but
since when have chefs _ever_ been rated on how healthy they can make a meal?

------
zepolud
It's not a real koan unless it ends with "... and he hit the student with a
stick; with this, he was enlightened."

